# My new mousey litter.



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just wanted to show a couple pics of my babies, (they're about 9 days old now) and was wondering if I could get some help identifying colors, and patterns? (I'm new to breeding mice and rats) Thank you all for your help! I can't upload the files to the site for some reason but I have a link to my album on photobucket 
http://photobucket.com/rattymouse 
Theres also pictures of my adult mice and rats and a litter of baby rats I have. I have one picture asking about a specific mouse, but other than that. just wondering what everyone thinks of my babies. These mice weren't purchased from a speciality breeder or anything, but I was wondering if I had anything special.  
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

In order the litter of babies, The father of the litter, the first female, the brindle female.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

And a couple more pictures of babies. 
































The last picture is of my favorite 3 from the litter. 
Oh and these are my baby rats.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Both of those females are brindle. The one is a black brindle and the other might be a blue brindle. The father appears to be lilac. The babies are blue brindles, black brindles. The one you have circled appears to be an over marked brindle to me. The black brindle mom is over marked as well. (it means they have so many stripes muddied together it looks almost like an agouti) I will say these are only guesses based on your photos which are not in the best of light. Its hard to say sometimes exactly what you might have. But that is a good guess based on the fact that you are in the US and bought them at a pet store. 
Your rats are adorable. I have always wanted an agouti rat.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

There is definitely some kind of c-dilute going on. I think you have some c-brindles there, as well as regular brindles in your litter! The one circled could be blue agouti, maybe. I've tried to answer some questions in your other thread about this.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

What is c-dilute?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's the "C" gene. A black mouse, for example, will have C/C or C/c. A c-diluted black mouse will have it's overall color lightened by having c/c. I would suggest taking some time and researching c-dilutions. There is a lot to take in and absorb, and it does take some time to become familiar with it all.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

theres more to c-genes then just C and c, a c/c mouse is albino so wont have any colour, It is the most confusing set in my opyion
C - not diluted
cch - chinchilla
ce - extream dilution
ch - himalayan
c - albino
There is also ci and cm but they never seem to come up.

Then you get diffrent effects if you mix the above genes tougher except if mixed with C, C with anything means not diluted but carrying it

Check this site out, its my genetics moue bible lol
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry about that, you are right. I was hoping to keep it simple at first as he is a newcomer, which is why I told him to research it quite a bit more when he's ready. But maybe showing all the info straightaways is the way to go.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

I looked at some of those websites. Its all so confusing. Haha. but I didn't get something. I was just wondering are all colors dilutions of black our are chinchilla, Himalayan and such solutions of certain colors?


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry I just realized I spelled that wrong. I tried to say are ask colors dilutions of black, such as lilac, blue, and all that stuff? Or are they on a different gene? And the c gene just can lighten or change any color? Also how do you get chinchilla, Himalayan, and others colors like that?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I though that was the case tinyhart but thought id mention it anyway. 

Tim_r95
Well each searies is in its own set A B C D P S ect and each will have an effect on the others and diffrent combos on the same base colour will have diffrent effects. Your A set is you base colours, red ay, agouti A, tanned ballyed at and non agouti a which is black (usa has ressive yellow but i dont know what letter that it) then the other gene sets will dilute those base colours or restrich where colour can go.

The C group doesnt nessaceraly lighten all colours but will dilute diffrently depending on what the other genes the mouse has effecting it and what combo of c genes the mouse has as come c genes dilute yellow or black pigment more then other c genes do. C is the most complicated set im ny opyion so you would do best lurning the other ones first.

Chinchilla and himmalian are in the C series. 
Himilain is ch/c (1 himmi gene and 1 albino gene) on any base colour except ry reds. and restricts the colour to points on the mouse.
Chinchilla is cch/cch (2 chinchilla genes) on an agouti tan base (A/at) on just agouti it makes silver agouit, on a normal tan (black, blue, choc ect) it makes foxes, on red it makes a creamy colour, on a black makes Sepia coloured or mock black.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so when you look at a code you work form left to right for example

a/a B/B C/C D/D P/P S/S = a black mouse that is not brown diluted, is not c diluted, is not blue diluted, is not pinkeye diluted and hsd no markings. Which makes a black slef.

a/a b/b c/c d/d p/p s/s = A black mouse that is brown diluted, is c diluted, is blue diluted, is pinkeye diluted and is marked, Due to the c dilution being c/c which is 2 albino genes the mose would be albino, had the same mouse not been c/c but C/C tit would be Champagne pied

when writing the genes capatials is the normal genes so not diluted B C D P they are domant to the lower case so if you have B/b it will look exactly the same as B/B so if you have a mouse you know is not brown diluted but you dont know if it carries b you can write it as B/*. Some people will write B/B as B/* but i just prefur to say B/B if i know the mouse doesnt carry it.


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol, that's all so confusing. I'm sure eventually I would get it.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Tim_r95 said:


> Lol, that's all so confusing. I'm sure eventually I would get it.


Oh don't worry, it was confusing as hell for me as well until PPVallhunds came along. So no doubt, you'll understand it soon enough


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

hehe yourll get use to it and soon become a mouse genetics guru.

thatk you cordane gald i was a help to you


----------



## Tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I got the basics down. Now I just need to find out what my mice have. Lol.


----------

